# Ford powershift gearbox oil change?



## renton

Hi all,

Just been on the phone to the ford dealer about getting software updates for my car and he has told me that the powershift gearbox needs an oil and filter change every 37.5k or 3 years.

Im pretty sure mine wasnt done and Im loathe to spend the £280 the dealer quoted me.

Has anyone ever change the oil on one of these boxes? or is it really a dealer only job?


----------



## Benjay

Any decent mechanic should be able to change the gearbox oil for you at a fraction of that price !


----------



## renton

Benjay said:


> Any decent mechanic should be able to change the gearbox oil for you at a fraction of that price !


Its finding one local that can though !!


----------



## Benjay

Try to find a small or family owned garage, I used to go to big garages and eventually had enough of their lack of knowledge and high prices! So I found a small father and son garage and their prices were always spot on and service was faultless, hope this helps


----------



## renton

Just spoke to the garage that carried out the last service and they confirmed that they didnt do the gearbox oil and filter.

Do I have an recourse with the chap who sold me the car?? sold with full history and has the stamps but now with this new info it seems the last service wasnt done to spec?


----------



## benji1205

renton said:


> Just spoke to the garage that carried out the last service and they confirmed that they didnt do the gearbox oil and filter.
> 
> Do I have an recourse with the chap who sold me the car?? sold with full history and has the stamps but now with this new info it seems the last service wasnt done to spec?


Does it state it anywhere in the handbooks or anything? Did you buy it privately?


----------



## CzechRich

Its common on auto boxes for an oil change at certain miles/age, especially the ford and VW group DSG boxes. Honda autos are 75k miles then every 40k miles.

I'd recommend getting it done at Ford, its not as easy as a manual gearbox fluid change, needs the correct fluid, needs draining in a certain way, sometimes at a certain temp, they may need to shift the selector during the process also, might need diagnostic connection also.

Also if it messes up the gearbox you can go back to the Ford dealer and get it fixed, auto boxes are several £k to replace.

If you plan to keep the car for a few years its worth doing it properly. Get it stamped in the book also.

I'd also advise ring a few ford dealers for the best price, they do compete.


----------



## possul

Benjay said:


> Any decent mechanic should be able to change the gearbox oil for you at a fraction of that price !


you couldn't be more wrong.
Chezchrich is right.

Powershift gearbox has three seperate filling locations in which it is drained, filled and then again drain a specific amount.
Clutch learn would also be done via diag equipment and quite posssibly a road test for a gearbox learn.

Go to ford. Safest option in short and long term


----------



## millns84

I had mine done in the Cougar for £50! Granted, it was just an old style auto but even so!

I also read that it's wise to get it changed more often to extend the life of the gearbox. IMO service intervals are pretty hit and miss and not necessarily for the good of the car. For example Fiat's 1.2 FIRE unit has had massively different intervals depending what car it's fitted in - Probably just to compare/compete with outher manufacturers - Doesn't necessarily mean that the longer intervals are any good for it though.


----------



## Benjay

possul said:


> you couldn't be more wrong.
> Chezchrich is right.
> 
> Powershift gearbox has three seperate filling locations in which it is drained, filled and then again drain a specific amount.
> Clutch learn would also be done via diag equipment and quite posssibly a road test for a gearbox learn.
> 
> Go to ford. Safest option in short and long term


Oops! I didn't read the title fully, never realised the gearbox was an auto. I still think its over priced but its what you expect from a dealer.


----------



## vRS Carl

I doubt any dealer does the Learning etc.

I have DSG in my car and when i rang around for an Oil Change not one knew what i was talking about (and i was talking to the Technician not the receptionists). They also told me i didn't need one at 19k miles (i've owned the car from new) but having seen the colour of the oil that came out i was definitely happy i did. I will get the next one done at 40k miles (so it will have had 2 in place of the VAG recommended 1) and then every 40k after that as per VAG recommendation.

In the end i had to sit in the car and talk the technician through the learning process and then the prescribed drive afterwards.

The Ford box is a similar concept so the test drive would be something along the lines of the VAG one which is:

Drive in Tiptronic Mode from stand still up to 6th Gear.
While doing that make sure to drive in Gears 3 or 5 for approx. 5 minutes and also in 4 or 6 for approx. 5 minutes.
The engine speed window for all gears is 1200 - 3500 RPM (for clutch calibration).
Perform one sharp braking followed by a full throttle acceleration (oil return check).
Evaluate creep and starting-off points.
Check for leaks.

As i have VCDS i reset the DSG in mine every 5k miles to keep it in tip top condition and also as it learns the way you drive. However the wife drives it more than i do and she refuses to use the flappy paddles  So it wipes the memory of her driving and learns my way again.

As has been said. Take it to Ford and ask them what process they do on changing the Oil and what diagnostic & driving calibration is done afterwards. I'm not clued up in Ford boxes but i would hazard a guess that they should do it but probably don't unless specifically asked. 

£280 still seems steep. I got my DSG done for £169 and that was including 7ltrs of oil which, for the specific oil needed for the box, is £11 per litre.


----------



## possul

vRS Carl said:


> I doubt any dealer does the Learning etc.


Why didn't you just do the job yourself and save some money.

Never did. Wasn't on the service sheet. Never took any wheels off either
Ford had the wheels off on free inspections


----------



## renton

Ive phoned a few local garages and none have them have dealt with the powershift box so Ive bit the bullet and booked it in with ford to have the gearbox oil/filter changed and also checked for any software updates available for the car.

Should of been £390 but got him down to £350 !!

Still feel like Im being robbed but at least its getting done properly!


----------



## CzechRich

Unfortunately its something you have to budget for with these new DSG style auto boxes. Suprised you didnt find it when you researched the car before buying. Useful to check big costs like this and cambelt changes. 

Look at it this way, it will help your resale value, get it stamped in the service book, also if the box ever plays up, you can show Ford you've had the change done.


----------



## nichol4s

£350 may sound a lot now but price up a replacement I had to look for a box for our 59 plate L200 £3500 + VAT and that was recon :doublesho


----------



## possul

Expect bills with new car technology, especially auto gearbox's 
Only going to get worse


----------



## vRS Carl

possul said:


> Why didn't you just do the job yourself and save some money.
> 
> Never did. Wasn't on the service sheet. Never took any wheels off either
> Ford had the wheels off on free inspections


I can do the job myself. However i can't sign the service book to say that it has been done.Plus you need a special tool to drain the box and they are about £230 to buy, maybe cheaper now i haven't looked in a while. An idea of prices for VAG 6spd DSG if something goes wrong and you have no warranty...

A new mechatronics unit for the DSG box (the ECU for it) is circa £1900 fitted

A new set of Clutches (it has 2) is circa £3.5k fitted

A new DSG complete box is... :doublesho










Then you have to pay fitting on top!

So for the sake of £169 i'd like to keep my warranty on the DSG.


----------



## craigeh123

another car to avoid once the warrantys run out !


----------



## Trip tdi

Get the car done by the main dealers at least you are covered plus they will use the genuine oil as well, you rather get the job done properly as these boxes are very expensive to repair when they go wrong.


----------



## vRS Carl

craigeh123 said:


> another car to avoid once the warrantys run out !


Or just use Warranty Direct. A friend of mine had the Mechatronics unit replaced on his 6yr old Golf GTi covered by WD.

The boxes are not as bad as they sound and rarely fail as long as they are looked after properly.


----------

